# angelica bitter tonic



## rob (Jan 15, 2005)

HI again guys and gals
  I was wondering if anyone knows about this bottle I cant seem to find it ......any valu
 e????? well i guess my pic isnt going to upload.. so its a honey brown made in chicago ill by jos. triner all embosed
 thanks...... rob


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rob,
    You'd probably get a response to your question in the bottles forum - pre or post 1900.  Fruit jar folks can't tell you much about bitters bottles.  -Tammy


----------

